

MediaTemple DOS Attack - chengmi

I was up coding last night, and SSH latency skyrocketed around 2AM. Sent a support request to mt and got this response:<p>"There was a brief episode of latency due to a DOS attack, as a result our system engineers did a firmware update to the firewall. Our System Engineers have completed the emergency maintanence and all services are now running normally again. We will update all of our affected customers with details of this outage as soon as we have made a complete investigation."<p>Still nothing posted on their System Status page. We're using a Grid-Service account for dev. This plus the recent "storage performance" issues means we're definitely switching to another host.
======
brianmckenzie
Yeah, I got hit by the same issue around that time last night. I've been using
gridserver for dev purposes, but wouldn't dream of hosting a production app on
there.

They're good for something like a blog, though - I believe that was the main
idea behind the grid, to survive the Digg effect or something.

------
ivankirigin
I'm using the Dedicated Virtual service, which I presume isn't as bad as some
people describe Grid. My site doesn't have the traffic to test it out. Also,
Nitro is another service I know little about. Has anyone had good experience?

